# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ναυτικά ατυχήματα πλοίων της ποντοπόρου >  Σύγκρουση φορτηγών Katherine και Baru Satu δυτικά της Άνδρου

## tsimitakis vaggelis

*Σύγκρουση φορτηγών πλοίων ν/δ της Ανδρου**Αδιευκρίνιστα παραμένουν μέχρι στιγμής, τα αίτια της σύγκρουσης δύο φορτηγών πλοίων με ξένη σημαία, επτά ναυτικά μίλια νοτιοδυτικά της ¶νδρου, στο Στενό Καφηρέα.*236688.1
Αδιευκρίνιστα παραμένουν μέχρι στιγμής, τα αίτια της σύγκρουσης δύο φορτηγών πλοίων με ξένη σημαία, επτά ναυτικά μίλια νοτιοδυτικά της ¶νδρου, στο Στενό Καφηρέα.

Στην περιοχή σπεύδουν παραπλέοντα πλοία, ένα πλωτό σκάφος του λιμενικού από τη Ραφήνα και ένα από την ¶νδρο. Επίσης απογειώθηκε για βοήθεια και ελικόπτερο του πολεμικού ναυτικού.

Οι πρώτες πληροφορίες από το Ενιαίο Κέντρο Έρευνας και Διάσωσης (ΕΣΚΕΔ) του υπουργείου Ναυτιλίας και Αιγαίου αναφέρουν ότι υπάρχει προς το παρόν επικοινωνία με το ένα πλοίο που ήταν έμφορτο με σίδηρο και είχε 24 άτομα πλήρωμα.

Στην περιοχή ο καιρός ήταν καλός και έπνεαν άνεμοι β/α τέσσερα μποφόρ.



Πηγή: http://www.skai.gr

----------


## pantelis2009

Ελληνικών συμφερόντων και τα δύο πλοία.
Πηγή.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ας δούμε την επίσημη ανακοίνωση του Λιμενικού:
Ενημερώθηκε,  πρώτες πρωινές ώρες σήμερα, το Ενιαίο Κέντρο Συντονισμού Έρευνας και  Διάσωσης του Λιμενικού Σώματος – Ελληνικής Ακτοφυλακής για περιστατικό  σύγκρουσης, στη θαλάσσια περιοχή νοτιοδυτικά του ακρωτηρίου «ΦΑΣΑ» της  ν. Άνδρου, μεταξύ του φορτηγού πλοίου «KATHERINE» σημαίας Μάλτας και του  φορτηγού πλοίου «BATUSATU» σημαίας Παναμά.
 Το Φ/Γ «KATHERINE» είχε αποπλεύσει από  το Νοβοροσίσκ Ρωσίας με προορισμό τη Μαγκέρα Ιταλίας, με 23 αλλοδαπούς  πλήρωμα εκ των οποίων ένας (01) Έλληνας, έμφορτο με σιδηρικά και το  «BATUSATU» από τον Πειραιά προς τη Βουλγαρία με 17 αλλοδαπούς πλήρωμα εκ  των οποίων ένας (01) Έλληνας, έμφορτο με ζάχαρη.
 Από τη σύγκρουση ο Πλοίαρχος του Φ/Γ  «KATHERINE» ανέφερε ότι υπέστη υλικές ζημιές με αποτέλεσμα την εισροή  υδάτων στο Νο 5 αμπάρι, η οποία είναι ελεγχόμενη, ενώ υλικές ζημιές  υπέστη επίσης και το «BATUSATU» στο πρωραίο τμήμα του.
 Στο σημείο με μέριμνα του Ενιαίου  Κέντρου Συντονισμού Έρευνας και Διάσωσης του Λ.Σ.- ΕΛ.ΑΚΤ. έσπευσαν  αρχικά τέσσερα (04) πλωτά περιπολικά Λ.Σ - ΕΛ.ΑΚΤ., ένα (01) παραπλέον  πλοίο και ένα (01) ελικόπτερο του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού για παροχή  συνδρομής. Εννέα (09)  μέλη του πληρώματος του Φ/Γ  «KATHΕRINE»  επιβιβάστηκαν σε πλωτό περιπολικό Λ.Σ.- ΕΛ.ΑΚΤ. και  μεταφέρθηκαν στην Κάρυστο καλά στην υγεία τους, για λόγους ασφαλείας ενώ  οι υπόλοιποι 14 παραμένουν επί του πλοίου επίσης καλά στην υγεία τους,  όπως και τα  17 μέλη  πληρώματος  του «BATUSATU».
Στην περιοχή της σύγκρουσης βρίσκονται  τρία (03) πλωτά περιπολικά Λ.Σ.- ΕΛ.ΑΚΤ., ένα (01) ναυαγοσωστικό σκάφος  και ελικόπτερο Λ.Σ.- ΕΛ.ΑΚΤ., ένα (01) πλωτό της Πυροσβεστικής  Υπηρεσίας, για προληπτικούς λόγους, τρία (03) παραπλέοντα σκάφη καθώς  και  τρία (03) ρυμουλκά (Ρ/Κ).
 Τα Φ/Γ πλοία παραμένουν στην ίδια  κατάσταση. Οι καιρικές συνθήκες στην περιοχή είναι άνεμοι Β-ΒΔ εντάσεως 6  μποφόρ.

----------


## roussosf

υπάρχουν εδώ http://androssimera.blogspot.gr/ και κάποια video

----------


## pantelis2009

Τα πλοία έχουν ξεκινήσει με πορεία .....μάλλον Πέραμα ...ή Σαλαμίνα συνοδεία των Ρ/Κ Αιγαίο Πέλαγος, Μεγαλόχαρη VII, Alexanter 5 και Μέγας Αλέξανδρος. Τώρα είναι στο Νότιο άκρο της Κέας και απο την ταχύτητα υπολογίζω αύριο το πρωΐ να είναι στη γύρω περιοχή του Περάματος.
Όπως είχα αναφέρει και στην ενότητα των ρυμουλκών, το Αιγαίο Πέλαγος είχε ξεκινήσει απο Πέραμα στις 03/07 πηγαίνοντας το BOULIS II στην Aliaga και ήταν το πρώτο που έφτασε, γιατί ήταν κοντά στο συμβάν. Το BOULIS II παραμένει κοντά στην Κάρυστο.
Καλή συνέχεια στα Ρ/Κ και τα πλοία και χωρίς απρόοπτα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Ρ/Κ Αιγαίο Πέλαγος έχει πάρει το BATU SATU κοντά του είναι και το Μεγαλόχαρη VII και έχει ξεκινήσει για Πέραμα. Ενώ 4 Ρ/Κ έμειναν στο KATHERINE που έχει πιο σοβαρή ζημιά (απ' ότι πιστεύω).

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Ενώ 4 Ρ/Κ έμειναν στο KATHERINE που έχει πιο σοβαρή ζημιά (απ' ότι πιστεύω).


Δεν υπάρχει καμμία αμφιβολία ότι το _KATHERINE_ (1997 - IMO 9133290) έχει σοβαρότερες ζημιές από το _BARU SATU_ (2001 - ΙΜΟ 9233624), μιάς και το πρώτο _εμβολίστηκε_ από το δεύτερο. Όπως είχαμε δει και από την ανακοίνωση του υπουργείου, εισροή υδάτων είχε αναφερθεί μόνο στο _KATHERINE_.

----------


## Apostolos

Το nautilia.gr ως πραγματικά ναυτικο φορουμ βρέθηκε κοντά στα 2 πλοία σήμερα, όπου και οι παρακάτω εικόνες. Το μεν KATHERINE εχει σαφώς μεγαλύτερη ζημιά αφου φαίνετε οτι έχει γίνει πλήρη κατάκληση του πρυμνιού αμπαριού καθώς και του μηχανοστασίου. Το δέ BERU SATU δέν πάει πίσω. Ολο το πλωριό τμήμα του έχει κατατευσει και υπάρχει μεγάλο κράκ στο σημείο ένωσης του Fore Peak με το Νο 1 αμπάρι. Και στα 2 φαίνετε οτι εχει επιβιβαστεί ομάδες ειδικών όπου πραγματοποιούν εργασίες σταγανοποίησης και απεξάντλησης των υδάτων. Τα πλοία βρισκόντουσαν νότια του Ακρωτηρίου Τάμελος σημειο με μεγάλη κινηση πλοίων και θα πρέπει να γίνει σοβαρη κινητοποίηση απο την πλευρα του ΛΣ ώστε να μην γίνει κάποιο άλλο ατύχημα!

DSC_1623 (Custom).jpg DSC_1628 (Custom).jpg DSC_1631 (Custom).jpg DSC_1643 (Custom).jpg

----------


## lavriotis

Μήπως γνωρίζει κανείς να μου πει αν το φορτiο είναι χύμα πρώτη ύλη για ζάχαρη ή συσκευασμένη σε μεγάλους σάκους (big bags)?

----------


## pantelis2009

Σ' ευχαριστούμε Απόστολε, όντως το nautilia.gr είναι παντού. Δυσάρεστες και μοναδικές φωτο, αλλά ευτυχώς μόνο υλικές ζημιές.

----------


## lavriotis

Σημερινές  φωτογραφιές  του φορτηγού KATHERINE  στον όρμο του Θορικού!!!                                          IMG289.jpgIMG292.jpgIMG293.jpg

----------


## argonaftis

Την ήμερα του ατυχήματος είχα βρεθεί και εγώ προσωπικά στην περιοχήτου συμβάντος μιας κ είμαι Α μηχ σε ρ/κ πάντως είναι απορίας άξιο πως συγκρούστηκαντα πλοία σε ένα τέτοιο σημείο που το traffic είναι συχνό και η θαλάσσια περιοχήδεν έχει επικίνδυνα σημεία.

----------


## roussosf

> Την ήμερα του ατυχήματος είχα βρεθεί και εγώ προσωπικά στην περιοχήτου συμβάντος μιας κ είμαι Α μηχ σε ρ/πάντως είναι απορίας άξιο πως συγκρούστηκαντα πλοία σε ένα τέτοιο σημείο που το traffic είναι συχνό και η θαλάσσια περιοχήδεν έχει επικίνδυνα σημεία.


ένα παλιό τραγουδάκι (κανταδιάρικο ) λέει
"με πήρε ο ύπνος κ΄έγειρα 
 στου καραβιού την πλώρη
 και ήρχε και με ξύπνησε 
 του ....... η κόρη-πλωρη

ΥΓ όπου ..........βάζουμε το όνομα ενός από τα δύο εμπλεκόμενα πλοία

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το _BARU SATU_ βρίσκεται από χθες στον κόλπο της Ελευσίνας, στα ανοιχτά της Χαλυβουργικής και πολύ κοντά στο γνωστό λιμανάκι στα ανατολικά της πόλης. Δίπλα του βέβαια δύο ρυμουλκά, και από ότι βλέπω στο AIS και το εφοδιαστικό _ΣΥΡΟΣ_ το οποίο υποθέτω ότι θα κάνει απάντληση των καυσίμων του πλοίου.

Στο marinetraffic, στη "σελίδα" του πλοίου, έχουν ανεβεί και αρκετές ενδιαφέρουσες φωτογραφίες, όπως _αυτή_ από τον κόλπο της Ελευσίνας, και _αυτή_ πριν την αποκόλληση των δύο πλοίων.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το _BARU SATU_ βρίσκεται από χθες στον κόλπο της Ελευσίνας, στα ανοιχτά της Χαλυβουργικής και πολύ κοντά στο γνωστό λιμανάκι στα ανατολικά της πόλης. Δίπλα του βέβαια δύο ρυμουλκά, και από ότι βλέπω στο AIS και το εφοδιαστικό _ΣΥΡΟΣ_ το οποίο υποθέτω ότι θα κάνει απάντληση των καυσίμων του πλοίου.
> 
> Στο marinetraffic, στη "σελίδα" του πλοίου, έχουν ανεβεί και αρκετές ενδιαφέρουσες φωτογραφίες, όπως _αυτή_ από τον κόλπο της Ελευσίνας, και _αυτή_ πριν την αποκόλληση των δύο πλοίων.


Προφανώς αγαπητέ Εspresso Venezia θα λες το λιμανάκι ανάμεσα στην επισκευαστική βάση του ΛΣ κ τον χώρο που πέφτουν οι παντόφλες. Καλυμπάκι λέγεται η περιοχή. 
Ίσως εκεί να κριθεί τι μέλλοι γενέσθαι με το πλοίο αλλά το ΚΑΤΗΕRΙΝΕ με πλημμυρισμένο μηχανοστάσιο μάλλον πρέπει να θεωρείται καταδικασμένο έστω κ εάν είναι του 1997. Εδώ θα πρέπει να σημειώσουμε ότι τα κριτήρια είναι διαφορετικά εάν επρόκειτο γιά επιβατηγά πλοία τα οποία έχουν πολύ μεγαλύτερο μέσο όρο ζωής.

----------


## lavriotis

Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες το KATHERINE  μέτα από άκαρπες προσπάθειες συγκόλησης του αμπαριού 5 όπου έγινε η πρόσκρουση  θα ξεφορτωθεί πρώτα στο αμπάρι 5 με πλωτό γερανό στο Θορικό όπου και βρίσκεται στο σημείο που έγινε η πρόσκρουση και ίσως μετά να ξεφορτωθεί ολόκληρο το βαπόρι! Ακόμη απ΄ ότι έχω μάθει το βαπόρι έχει κάτσει με την πρύμνη στην άμμο για να μην υπάρχει κίνδυνος βύθισης του πλοίου!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Όντως πρέπει να ειναι καθισμένο στο AIS δίνει στίγμα 37,7274° 24,0601° δηλαδή 37° 43,44' Β 024° 03,61' Α, όπως βλέπουμε στο χάρτη παρακάτω το βάθος στο σίγμα αυτό είναι περίπου πέντε οργιές, σύμφωνα με το νηογνώμαονα *εδώ* το βαπόρι έχει βύθισμα 9,632 μέτρα και βάθος 13,6 μέτρα. Επειδή τα 9,632 μέτρα είναι λίγο παραπάνω από πέντε οργιές (5,27 οργιές περίπου) πρέπει να είναι καθισμένο.
KATHERINE.jpgΠηγή αποσπάσματος χάρτη
Είναι γερός ο τράκος όπως είπε πιο πριν ο Απόστολος. Πράγμα που φαίνεται και από τις παρακάτω φωτογραφίες, που έδωσε στη δημοσιότητα το Λιμενικό.
vlcsnap-00024.jpgIMG_1828.jpgvlcsnap-00010.jpgWP_000486.jpg
Πηγή

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Προφανώς αγαπητέ Εspresso Venezia θα λες το λιμανάκι ανάμεσα στην επισκευαστική βάση του ΛΣ κ τον χώρο που πέφτουν οι παντόφλες. Καλυμπάκι λέγεται η περιοχή.


Ευχαριστώ για την πληροφορία σχετικά με την ονομασία της περιοχής στην Ελευσίνα. Δεν την γνώριζα, και σε αυτήν αναφερόμουν.

Να κάνω μία παρατήρηση σχετικά με τον τίτλο του θέματος ο οποίος πρέπει να διορθωθεί. Τα δύο πλοία δεν συγκρούστηκαν νοτιοδυτικά της Άνδρου, αλλά νοτιοδυτικά του ακρωτηρίου Φάσα της Άνδρου (στο στενό του Καφηρέα), το οποίο βέβαια ακρωτήριο βρίσκεται στο βορειότερο σημείο του νησιού.

Αναφέρεται (σωστά) και στην ανακοίνωση του υπουργείου : _"στη θαλάσσια περιοχή νοτιοδυτικά του ακρωτηρίου «ΦΑΣΑ» της  ν. Άνδρου"_ αλλά ομολογουμένως αυτό το "ν" μπροστά από το "Άνδρου" μπερδεύει λίγο τα πράγματα.

----------


## tsimitakis vaggelis

Τον τότλο του θέματος τον έβαλε έτσι η πηγή, και έγινε ανδημοσίευση της είδησης χωρις πάρέμβαση.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το λάθος το έκανε το Λιμενικό που όπως μπορούμε να δούμε *εδώ* λέει για "Σύγκρουση Φ/Γ πλοίων νοτιοδυτικά της ν. Άνδρου". 
Το σωστό είναι προφανώς δυτικά της Άνδρου αφού έγινε στο στίγμα 37° 52' Β 024° 33' Α, οπότε άλλαξε και τίτλος του θέματος.
collision.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Το _BARU SATU_ βρίσκεται από χθες στον κόλπο της Ελευσίνας, στα ανοιχτά της Χαλυβουργικής και πολύ κοντά στο γνωστό λιμανάκι στα ανατολικά της πόλης. Δίπλα του βέβαια δύο ρυμουλκά, και από ότι βλέπω στο AIS και το εφοδιαστικό _ΣΥΡΟΣ_ το οποίο υποθέτω ότι θα κάνει απάντληση των καυσίμων του πλοίου.


Το _BARU SATU_ σήμερα το πρωί πλαγιοδέτησε σε προβλήτα του κεντρικού λιμανιού της Ελευσίνας. 

01.jpg
_Ελευσίνα - 20 Ιουλίου 2013_
02.jpg

----------


## condor

οι ναυτικοι είναι καλά στην υγεία τους?

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Από την πρώτη ανακοίνωση είπαν ότι όλοι είναι καλά και μόνο προληπτικά πήγαν κάποιους στο νοσοκομείο. Ελπίζω να μην άλλαξε κάτι.

----------

